# Chateau Lumiere



## aphonopelma1313 (Jun 12, 2013)

A nice Chateau:

1



The entrance... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Singer... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Wash your... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



In the middle... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Bathroom... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Ligh... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Small bathroom... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



The main hall... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Fingers of god... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Staircase... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



The hole... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Overgrown... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2013)

One of my top 5 splore of all time, except captured better! 
Like what you did with the number plate  
Thanks for sharing, awesome set!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 12, 2013)

Very very awesome.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jun 12, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Like what you did with the number plate



The number plate was in this condition, when I take the photo... I see that it was hidden at home, when I looked at my pictures. But really like that, too. It's only a small try to protect a location, but really like the thinking behind it... 

Oh, my english is not that good, hope you understand...


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 13, 2013)

Quality stuff


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 13, 2013)

Superb shots and a cracking location!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 13, 2013)

A brilliant set!


----------



## ocelot397 (Jun 13, 2013)

Love the first photo, what a grand house it must of been in its' day!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 13, 2013)

*Top notch again!! No9 is a right stunner!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2013)

What a beautiful building,amazing staircase.


----------



## dairylicked (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful place and shots  funnily enough my Housemate has the exact same sewing machine and my nan has the treadle table.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thx for all the comments... It's a really nice location...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 14, 2013)

totally love this. wonderfully shot as well.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Must do this one day.

I liked 'the fingers of God' pic the mmost, stunning light.


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovely chateau, but some of that wallpaper - DAMN! 

As usual, a first rate report and well shot.


----------

